# How to read your Uber 1099



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey all - @chi1cabby has been alerting me to a bunch of questions on 1099 confusion. We just released this blog post to help! Share with all your Uber friends.

********************/blog_posts/read-uber-1099


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

Nevermind - was able to get one from someone else. Blog post here to help you out! ********************/blog_posts/read-uber-1099


----------

